# 99 passat v6 30v brake abs oil pressure light tach issues



## Only_Buggin' (Aug 23, 2004)

Well aside from this car occasionally shutting of when slowing to a stop, there is now a new twist. I was driving home when suddenly the low oil pressure light came on. I stopped checked and topped off. While waiting to see what was going to happen, I noticed that the ABS light was on and the brake light was flashing and the tach was dead. After the car ran a while, the lights went off and the tach resumed operation. This happened a few more times since. I have tried to get to the local advance to pull the codes while the lights were lit but of course they were off before I arrived. Just before the lights reset I felt the ABS surge in the pedal and the ASR light flashed. 
Thoughts.


----------



## tryin2vw (Dec 30, 2006)

*Re: 99 passat v6 30v brake abs oil pressure light tach issues (Only_Buggin')*

You are exhibitin the classic symptoms of a failing ABS module. If you unplug the 2 connectors on the module, then car can still be driven, but will not have ABS.
You have 3 options, get the module repaired, repair the module yourself or do nothing.
Getting the module repaired means sending them module to Modulemasters.com (about $240), to BBA-Reman (about $180) or IM a member on this forum/passatworld named sidespar and he does them for about $70.
To fix the module yourself, you need to be very good at soldering and solder preparation. See here: http://passat-b5.ru/index.php?...id=57
Eventually a failed ABS module will prevent the OBD2 system from working.


----------

